# How can I tell if he's ISFP or INFP?



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I forced this guy to take the MBTI twice. First, he got INFP then he got ISFP. Both times, it was near 50%. He's really close in the middle. He's completely uninterested in MBTI, so I can't get him to read more about the types and tell me which he is.

Some characteristics:

-He's very easy-going.
-He's not outwardly emotional; not into drama.
-He's confident and social. He can get along with anyone and he's not very judgemental. He is not a negative person, but not that positive either. Sometimes he seems kind of apathetic.
-He likes "trolling" in public places. 
-He likes filming videos, skateboarding, programming computers, watching comedy acts, and drawing things. 
-When he talks, he's not really big into details, but I read Si users are the detailed ones, not Se users. True?
-He tends to stick to things even when there's not much hope (like girls. He asked out one girl out over and over and over even though she always said no). 

I'm thinking ISFP, but when he read very short descriptions of both types, he thought INFP. 

You can ask me questions if you want, or you can give your opinion already, or you can give me a general guide to telling ISFPs and INFPs apart. Anything's appreciated.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

TheOwl said:


> I'm thinking ISFP, but when he read very short descriptions of both types, he thought INFP.


Then go with INFP. If he says he matches the INFP description more, that's the one you go with.

If you're not convinced, you can ask him to read descriptions of the other types, too.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Then go with INFP. If he says he matches the INFP description more, that's the one you go with.
> 
> If you're not convinced, you can ask him to read descriptions of the other types, too.


His answer was, "I don't know." And after I forced him to choose, it was "INFP, I guess." and the descriptions he read were each like one sentence each (describing ISFP as artistic, visual, etc. and INFPs as idealistic, introspective, etc." But ISFPs can be idealistic and introspective, and INFPs can be artistic and visual, so he was confused because he fit both descriptions.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

TheOwl said:


> His answer was, "I don't know." And after I forced him to choose, it was "INFP, I guess." and the descriptions he read were each like one sentence each (describing ISFP as artistic, visual, etc. and INFPs as idealistic, introspective, etc." But ISFPs can be idealistic and introspective, and INFPs can be artistic and visual, so he was confused because he fit both descriptions.


I would recommend you offer him some links to longer descriptions of the types, then.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Stephen said:


> I would recommend you offer him some links to longer descriptions of the types, then.


I did that. He refused and said he didn't want to think about MBTI anymore.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

TheOwl said:


> I did that. He refused and said he didn't want to think about MBTI anymore.


Unless he develops an interest and reads through all the types and really tries to learn his own type, you'll only be guessing. Your best guess based on the limited info he gave you is INFP. Some people think it's possible to precisely type others using body language and things like that. If you don't believe him, and you want to try that kind of thing, you could try watching videos of INFP males and ISFP males on here and on YouTube, to see which one seems more accurate... but keep in mind that even if you can type by video, the subjects in the videos could easily be mistyped. As I understand it, most people are mistyped.

Good luck.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Unless he develops an interest and reads through all the types and really tries to learn his own type, you'll only be guessing. Your best guess based on the limited info he gave you is INFP. Some people think it's possible to precisely type others using body language and things like that. If you don't believe him, and you want to try that kind of thing, you could try watching videos of INFP males and ISFP males on here and on YouTube, to see which one seems more accurate... but keep in mind that even if you can type by video, the subjects in the videos could easily be mistyped. As I understand it, most people are mistyped.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes, I know I will be guessing. I'll try the video thing just for fun. I don't think there's much harm in trying to guess what his type is. 
I know a couple confirmed INFP guys, and they are very similar to the friend this thread is about it except that they go on tangents when they speak and seem a little less focused. I don't know enough about ISFP guys to guess that my friend is an ISFP instead of an INFP, though.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Ranoosha (Nov 18, 2010)

TheOwl said:


> I forced this guy to take the MBTI twice. First, he got INFP then he got ISFP. Both times, it was near 50%. He's really close in the middle. He's completely uninterested in MBTI, so I can't get him to read more about the types and tell me which he is.
> 
> Some characteristics:
> 
> ...


he seems a lot like this guy INFP i know. but its hard to tell since infps and isfp have so much in common. whats his eye contact like? infp's tend to float into space a lot more.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

He sounds a lot like me, Try getting the Se or Ne out of him. While ISFP's and INFP's seem a lot alikeat first if you can figure whether he has a preference for one over the other you'll notice the difference. Does he worry about situations constantly pondering what if's and alternate scenarios naturally or does he 'go with the flow' taking things a step at a time?


----------



## vivid2012 (Aug 12, 2011)

Soma said:


> He sounds a lot like me, Try getting the Se or Ne out of him. While ISFP's and INFP's seem a lot alikeat first if you can figure whether he has a preference for one over the other you'll notice the difference. Does he worry about situations constantly pondering what if's and alternate scenarios naturally or does he 'go with the flow' taking things a step at a time?


that might worth u a try.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

TheOwl said:


> I did that. He refused and said he didn't want to think about MBTI anymore.


Well, if he's not interested -and told you that outright - you can't force it on him.
The only way to differentiate is Se vs Ne.


----------



## mollyowens (Aug 13, 2011)

It seems like in your description of him you really emphasize how easygoing and nonjudgmental he is, which is more characteristic of ISFPs. INFPs do have a sort of "live and let live" attitude a lot of the time, but they also are a bit more idealistic, and usually appear a bit more judgmental of others due to their tendency to compare the real world (and real people's actions) with what _could_ be. ISFPs, on the other hand, are pretty much accepting of what other people want to do from moment to moment. The only time the typical ISFP will get upset with another person's behavior is if that person is trying to be controlling or is demanding too much from them.

ISFPs are also usually a lot less interested in MBTI.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Ranoosha said:


> he seems a lot like this guy INFP i know. but its hard to tell since infps and isfp have so much in common. whats his eye contact like? infp's tend to float into space a lot more.


He's not very spacey by my standards, but I think he would consider himself to be. He's very right-brained. He considers his thoughts to be more abstract than linear and logical.
But I also think he's pretty direct. He stares at me when we're talking, but it feels natural, not uncomfortable. I notice that with an INFP I know, his body language is kind of awkward and he tends to look uncomfortable. My other friend seems more natural.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Soma said:


> He sounds a lot like me, Try getting the Se or Ne out of him. While ISFP's and INFP's seem a lot alikeat first if you can figure whether he has a preference for one over the other you'll notice the difference. Does he worry about situations constantly pondering what if's and alternate scenarios naturally or does he 'go with the flow' taking things a step at a time?


He told me the answer to this one. He says he is 'go with the flow'. It's true. I've never seen him worried before.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

As a somewhat "extreme" INFP, I'll have to go with ISFP on this one.

He doesn't strike me as deep or idealistic at all to me, both of which are related to intuition, but I can clearly see his "sensing" artistic tendencies.


----------

